# flyfishing for steelhead



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

hello everyone i am just getting introduced to fly fishing for steelhead, i do real well during the season with my spinning outfit. i just want to ask you guys how and if you can offer me any tips such as differant type of knots from connecting the backing to the fly line and than the fly line to tippet,leader etc. And also what type of water should you fish with a flyrod can i fish the same as i do with my spinning outfit? or not thanks for your help and good luck on the upcoming season i cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

here's a link to knots, and a pictorial on how to tie them. 
http://www.killroys.com/knots/knots.htm

I can fish anywhere a spinning fisherman can. although the flyfishing style lends itself to faster shallower water better. water with a decent drift.


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks for the link i would like to hook up with anyone to see how they actually do it. if anyone would like to share any tips etc pm me thanks.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

i plain on being up there quite a bit this winter i will have a place to stay with family this year but i will have to say it would be the blind leading the blind because its my second year going for steelhead and still yet to catch one on the fly of course i have only caught one and that was on a spinning rod but that happens when you only make it up there one or two times a year


----------



## Addiction (Apr 18, 2008)

wellshorebound i mainly go to conneaut creek and do real well if you want to hook up and got some free time while your staying up there ill show ya around lemme know pm me etc.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

leader to line:nail knot.backing to flyline;double uni.Strip the coating off the flyline using a piece of 15 lb test and a three turn surgeons tightend 6" up from the end,reall tight,till it cuts through the coating,and then pull to strip it,tie a duble uni.The traditional albright I have personally seen come undone more times than I can count on a big fish...also very bulky going through the guides.I also like to put 75' of 20lb mono behind the flyline to give cushion to the tippet when the whole line goes out the tip on a big fish. Dacron backing and flyline don't stretch or have any give for when a big fish jerks it's head around,the tippet takes all the abuse and can cost you a big fish w/o the mono backing.Mono gets connected to the backing w/ a 5 turn(ea side) blood knot.
Streamers will work well for you this fall till it gets cold,easy to fish them that way. See the thread a lil down from this one about flies,TC1


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

what about a nymphing rig any advice on how to set it up as far as weight placement and such


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I nail knot the leader to the fly line. I actually make my own 9ft leaders for steelhead and start with 25lb test for the butt section then blood knot 20lb then 15lb then 10lb rio regular mono line together then add the smallest barrel swivels you can find and improve clinch that to it. then improve clinch 2ft or so of flourocarbon vanish 8lb or 6lb to the other end of the swivel. then tie on your clouser or egg sucking leech or just egg and indicator and have a blast! never had a steelie break off yet and if it does you will most likey lose the flourocarbon and just have to tie some more on instead of having to blood knot more leader material together which takes more time because the blood knot is harder than the improved clinch. one thing tho flourocarbon doesn't like to float so dry flys are not good with this recipe. on nymphing you want the nymph to basically tick the bottom. I adjust my indicator accordingly and add a split shot or 2 about 6 to 8 inches above the fly. u can add some under the indicator too if needed. thats about it. have fun man! you will be hooked once you get into some steel


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

What kind of nymphs do you guys recommend for steelies? I streamer fish in the fall and do well. This winter I want to get out in the cold and catch some anticabinfever steelhed. I have been told that nymphs work well in the colder months. Any truth to this?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Pick up a copy of The Steelhead Guide by John Nagy. Excellent information on all your questions regarding patterns and presentation.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

dead drifting nymphs work all yr for steel.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Most of the new fly line now have loops built in and no need for nail knoting a piece of mono to line. Use sinking poly leaders instead of lead split shots as you will lose to many flies that way. Its best way to fish, use sinking leaders in deep hole and just lleader in shallower holes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

fishaholic69 has a great recipe and i have been doing the same for years now with minimal break offs. instead of the nail knot, i use a braided nylon thats hollow in the center and allows the flyline to slip into the sleeve. use a piece of shrink tube heat and you are ready for the leader materials. as far as flies go stick to john nagys dirty dozen. easy to tie and with a few improvisions you can make your own versions that are killers. dont be afraid to throw two flies at once. have 1 fly as an attractor such as a sucker spawn then 12'' or so tie on a woolly bugger, streamer,nympth or whatever. experiment and see whats working that day. always change tactics and presentation till you know what the fish want. have fun. remember, the clearer the water, the smaller the flies and the smaller the leader diameters.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

about tippet... I am spending buko bucks right now on leaders and am wondering if i need to buy this expensive tippet material or can i just buy a big old berkeley vanish for 11 bucks and have it last. FIshaholic i had 3 big steel tear my 8 pound test up like it was a wet noodle today and am wondering if i need to go bigger. I was stripping a clouser and a wooly bugger tandem looking like the clouser was chasing the bugger it was absolutely slaughtering em. only problem was i didn't land a one they all had their way with me. The current is fast here and there alot of rocks and drops and hangups the steel are quick to head for cover or charge all over the stream.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I never had a problem losing one yet except the 1st one ever when flytyer tried to net it for me and it swam around his leg and snapped off. it could be a couple of things. was your drag too tight? I keep mine kinda light and palm the reel to slow them down. also just don't manhandle them if they go running. let them run or they will easily snap your line. I just use plain cheap vanish 8lb and my buddy kruggy uses 6lb test line. also maybe your line is old? my cousin kept losing fish and here his line was jacked up and brittle and he needed to replace his tippet. he made the mistake of leaving his vest in the trunk for a couple weeks in the heat. also was the line just snapping anywhere or was it snapping at a knot or fly?? also try to keep as much fly line out of the water if possible . I sometimes hold my rod way over my head when reeling um in. lol. they also could just be breaking it off on rocks or some submerged trees?


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

well it was a little of all of those things. For one these fish were just enormous. secondly there is nowhere to establish a good landing plan it is very riffled fast water there with tons of rocks. I did let the fish run for like 10 minutes and the things were just unstoppable. The knots held strong ( i use double surgeon's knots--> leader to tippet, and clinch knots or rappala knots to flies). the line would just snap. i read up a little and figured i need to put more pressure to the side and not straight up as fish compensate for this without tiring much->by filling their air bladders. I keep the drag set very loose and found that the rod absorbs so much of the pressure i would just let the drag scream on the runs to keep the line taut and not so much to pressure the fish


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

ryosapien said:


> about tippet... I am spending buko bucks right now on leaders and am wondering if i need to buy this expensive tippet material or can i just buy a big old berkeley vanish for 11 bucks and have it last. FIshaholic i had 3 big steel tear my 8 pound test up like it was a wet noodle today and am wondering if i need to go bigger. I was stripping a clouser and a wooly bugger tandem looking like the clouser was chasing the bugger it was absolutely slaughtering em. only problem was i didn't land a one they all had their way with me. The current is fast here and there alot of rocks and drops and hangups the steel are quick to head for cover or charge all over the stream.



I use Vanish 17 lb for my leaders when salmon fishing. The only time I ever have breakoffs is if I don't tie the fly on well, which I am prone to doing when I am in a hurry.


----------

